# Nra-ila



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

GUYS the NRA needs our HELP these next couple of MONTHS in this very CRUCIAL election year. Gun owners like us got to help save our gun rights. The LIBERAL MAGGETS are eating at these very rights OUR only Hope is the NRA Legislation action instittute for help. If you can Please donate any amount that you can 5-10-20 bucks any amount will surely HELP The MAGGETS in Washington Hate the NRA so lets Help THEM hate them MORE. Thanks for your EAR-P.S. LETS HELP GET RID OF THEM THIS YEAR:usflag:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

swampbuck10pt said:


> guys the nra needs our help these next couple of months in this very crucial election year. Gun owners like us got to help save our gun rights. The liberal maggets are eating at these very rights our only hope is the nra legislation action instittute for help. If you can please donate any amount that you can 5-10-20 bucks any amount will surely help the maggets in washington hate the nra so lets help them hate them more. Thanks for your ear-p.s. Lets help get rid of them this year:usflag:


*refresh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Help the NRA*


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

Life Member. I encourage everyone to join. After all, chuck norris is a member, and anyone that can roundhouse kick a mcdonalds so hard it becomes a wendys...is ok in my book!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I heard Chuck Norris never sleeps... he waits.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He never sleeps because his wife snores !!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Already a life member with the NRA, and do the "roundup" donation with every one of my Midway USA purchases. Next step is to enroll the kids and the wife.

What do you guys think about feeding the NRA-ILA news to this site in real time? Thought that might be fun.

Although I do not agree with the term "liberal maggots". Seems kinda counter productive to me to covey things in that way. I've seen just as many "conservative maggots" (maybe more) as I have liberal ones.









The only maggots are politicians as a whole and that's because the only stance any of them ever take is the one that represents THEIR best interests. The right / left and conservative / liberal BS is just a puppet show... mean't to keep you and me arguing over the unimportant while all of those crooks run away with our hard earned money while providing nothing in return.

My buddy George says it best in my opinion.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I PERFURE THE WORDS LIBERAL MAGGOTS OR CONSERVATIVE MAGGOTS OVER F-----ERS AND C---S-----S WHICH THEY ARE--lETS JUST VOTE THE BUMS OUT!!! lETS SHOW GEORGE OUR VOTE DOES COUNT.







*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well said George, He's one of my all time favorites, been saying for many years that I have to go to one of his concerts, guess I should have made time cause one of the best is gone.


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

One of the surest ways to kill a site is to have a political open forum on it. I'd vote for news from the NRA, however just post it for reading and no comments, nothing good has ever come from these on any forum I've been on with the outdoors.

It's one thing to have a political site where thats all there is to talk, it's quite another thing to have it on a site with members voicing an opinion and then being labeled this or that and the rest of their contributions being tainted by people who don't care for the opinion offered.

Seen it many times on other trapping and hunting forums, some people have real good info but get ignored because other loud mouths can't control their egos.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would like to see Georgeorgeorge and Ted Nugent give a seminar on the state of our country.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

GritGuy said:


> One of the surest ways to kill a site is to have a political open forum on it. I'd vote for news from the NRA, however just post it for reading and no comments, nothing good has ever come from these on any forum I've been on with the outdoors.
> 
> It's one thing to have a political site where thats all there is to talk, it's quite another thing to have it on a site with members voicing an opinion and then being labeled this or that and the rest of their contributions being tainted by people who don't care for the opinion offered.
> 
> Seen it many times on other trapping and hunting forums, some people have real good info but get ignored because other loud mouths can't control their egos.


Agreed 100% and that's why we're trying to operate this site on a strict no politics policy. The NRA stuff seemed like a good idea in the beginning, but it's pretty clear that it would end up like all other political discussion. A lose / lose for all.

It's sad that some cannot communicate without beating up on others. That's why this site cannot allow any of it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

GritGuy said:


> One of the surest ways to kill a site is to have a political open forum on it. I'd vote for news from the NRA, however just post it for reading and no comments, nothing good has ever come from these on any forum I've been on with the outdoors.
> 
> It's one thing to have a political site where thats all there is to talk, it's quite another thing to have it on a site with members voicing an opinion and then being labeled this or that and the rest of their contributions being tainted by people who don't care for the opinion offered.
> 
> Seen it many times on other trapping and hunting forums, some people have real good info but get ignored because other loud mouths can't control their egos.


 Well spoken, members like you is what makes this site so great.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

THATS GREAT ENOUGHT SAID:usflag:


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

All I got to say is " If they are IN they are OUT, If they are Out Once they are In They had Best Have Our Country's Well Being FIRST on the Agenda!!"


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Amen Brother!!!


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

NRA news would be a good thing, but then what about GOA, SAF, Etc......., Etc.....


----------

